# Nausea at 15 weeks - is this normal?



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi hope you can reassure me here...

I did not really suffer terribly with ms for the first 12 weeks apart from mild queasiness in the afternoon and evenings, but it has been getting worse from 11-12 weeks on. I am now 15 weeks (twins) and wondering if all is ok. i could be something to do with being weaned of the dexamethasone altho it had started getting worse before I lowered the dosage.
My last scan was at 12w3 and all was fine. I am just confused and a bit worried as I thought it would be improving not getting worse.  

Many thanks
Orlando


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi orlando

some women get nausea/vomiting right through their pregnancy, or at times during their pregnancy other than first trimester. This is normal.... It can be transient or consistant.  Acupuncure is really effective for nausea, travel bands work well too.

Hope you get some relief soon

Jan


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for your reply Jan,
your help and advice is much appreciated.
O


----------

